# My lab results ......



## Typhoon (May 31, 2013)

After finding a lump on my thyroid a few weeks ago I had an ultrasound scan and it was determined to be a cyst/nodule combination (ie partly 'liquid' and partly solid).

I haven't yet had a needle biopsy (not sure if I will either as I'm concerned about aggravating the lump, and thyroid cancer from my type of 'lump' is apparently very rare) but I have had a Thyroid blood test.

Just phoned up the doctor and got the results of the blood test, as follows:

Thyroid hormone test is 2.04 (am I correct in assuming that this is the TSH ? )
Free T4 level is 16.4
Thyroid peroxidase antibody is 6

Apparently these are all '*normal*'. I've done some checking via the links here and they seem okay, but would value the opinions of others.

Note: I'm in the UK.

I'm male, 51 years old. 5'11", moderate build, weight is just over 12 stones.

I've recently been noticing more hair falling out during my daily wash (maybe 20 hairs or so instead of the more normal 3 or 4), I get *very very slight* tremors in my hands at times ('action tremors'), I feel slightly depressed at times, irritable at times, I'm often tired and lethargic (have been for many years), have had IBS for over 20 years, etc.

Naturally all of the above could be down to other factors, it just seemed coincidental that the increased hair loss and tremors have only become apparent since I noticed the lump on my thyroid a few weeks ago.

Any thoughts please, particularly regarding the Thyroid test results?

I work on circuit boards, often using an illuminated magnifier, and it's partly this which has shown up the slight tremor (also when I carry things, such as a plate, I see it tremble ever so slightly. This is pretty recent to me).

Many thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

How large is the nodule?

If it is over 1cm, I'd encourage you to reconsider that biopsy. While rare, thyroid cancer in men is particularly more aggressive than in women...I think you'd be wise to rule that out, first.


----------



## Typhoon (May 31, 2013)

Its over 1cm (not sure of the exact measured size though and it's hard to be sure by feeling it - to be honest, I have difficulty finding it at times as it doesn't show on the surface, ie no raised lump. Even my consultant had a job finding it, although it was easily picked up on the Ultrasound).

If it was a cancer, wouldn't my thyroid blood test results be somewhat 'off' though?

How do my posted blood test results look?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, many many many of us have had normal blood work and cancer.

Can you post the reference ranges with your lab numbers? We can't comment without the ranges. Thank you!


----------



## Typhoon (May 31, 2013)

You're really worrying me now! I was quite happy to leave the nodule alone (especially after some of the things I've read about FNA and also people who have had nodules removed from their thyroid). In fact, I'm beginning to think that I shouldn't have posted here after all and just let nature take its course. Thyroid cancers are rare.

I'm afraid that I don't have the reference ranges for the thyroid blood test, I was just told that the results were 'normal'.

I'm unsubscribing from this thread - I know you mean well but your comments are frightening and going against *all *that I've been told and read so far. But I *will *now seriously consider having the lump biopsied (by FNA) so thanks for your help with that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Typhoon said:


> After finding a lump on my thyroid a few weeks ago I had an ultrasound scan and it was determined to be a cyst/nodule combination (ie partly 'liquid' and partly solid).
> 
> I haven't yet had a needle biopsy (not sure if I will either as I'm concerned about aggravating the lump, and thyroid cancer from my type of 'lump' is apparently very rare) but I have had a Thyroid blood test.
> 
> ...












Partly solid is cause for concern so please do go ahead and get that biopsy.

You actually could be hyper. Do you have the range for that FREE T4?

These tests could rule that out or in.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

And.............this may be of interest to you.................
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well...I am sorry. There was no intent to scare or cause concern. I'm just a straight to the point kind of gal. Thyroid cancer is indeed rare, but the incidence is on the rise...rapidly. So why not get that biopsy and move on from there?

FWIW, thyroid cancer was a minor event in my life. I'm out there now doing a lot and having fun.


----------

